# Fake? Gibson Trad Honey $1500



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Honey Satin LP
Do the serial numbers look a bit odd? (Yes, a shit photo, but bigger & not dark)


----------



## brokentoes (Jun 29, 2014)

Looks like it could be real. it has nibs. doubt a import would wear like that. Satin nitro wears off like the devil lol.

The serial number also reads like a 2011 should. not sure if the chibsons go to that trouble.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Experts might know better but that might be in the year or so they used baked maple for the fretboard. For me the SN picture is too blurry to judge well enough. The very nice plain top could be seen as a give away that it's real, haha. Fakes always seem to be outrageous flame tops.

A local store had a chinese fake with nibs, and it had US style abr bridge posts. The only tells I could see were the pickguard with spelling mistakes on a sticker, the headstock looked off when seen up close, and the top was a photoflame that in person looked bad but in pictures looked ok. After seeing that one I decided there was no way I will buy a les paul from someone I don't know without seeing it in person.


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

L&M did do a special run of lower cost satin finished traditionals a few years back. That looks accurate for it.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

LowWatt said:


> L&M did do a special run of lower cost satin finished traditionals a few years back. That looks accurate for it.


Yes, I agree that looks like one of those. 
That white SN stands out as weird though, but a blurry flash photo never helps.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Looks legit to me. I’ve never seen a fake with headstock wings.
As far as the serial number, I seem to recall that the satin or faded finish ones sometimes look like that. Something to do with the buffing compound and the fact that there are fewer polishing steps (therefore fewer opportunities to get it out of the nooks and crannies). That one is on the more extreme end of the scale, but it wouldn’t really concern me. Everything else looks good, including the gator skin Gibson case.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

2manyGuitars said:


> Looks legit to me. I’ve never seen a fake with headstock wings.
> As far as the serial number, I seem to recall that the satin or faded finish ones sometimes look like that. Something to do with the buffing compound and the fact that there are fewer polishing steps (therefore fewer opportunities to get it out of the nooks and crannies). That one is on the more extreme end of the scale, but it wouldn’t really concern me. Everything else looks good, including the gator skin Gibson case.


Good points! Looking again at the ad, a fake wouldn't wear that way either would it? It looks like honest wear with a nitro finish guitar. A fake would be poly.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

i used to own one of those. I cant tell anything from the headstock pic but otherwise it looks real. Thats definitely the case it came in. I wish KJ stored old ads, to compare my pics with it.

They are a great guitar. I miss it sometimes. I think I sold mine for about $1575 3 years ago with case candy/papers.

Im not a plain top guy, if I ever came across one with some flame on it at a reasonable price I'd buy it.


----------



## Pedro-x (Mar 7, 2015)

All good. Go get it. Seems a fair price


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

tomee2 said:


> Experts might know better but that might be in the year or so they used baked maple for the fretboard.


It wasn't.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

There is a long thread about these over at the MyLesPaul forum, to which I was one of the main contributors as I owned a couple (one of which I still regret selling).

The guitar pictured here is real.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Anybody want me to facilitate a deal? Happy to oblige.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

bzrkrage said:


> Anybody want me to facilitate a deal? Happy to oblige.


thats an outstanding offer.
I wonder if these guitars can be aged/relicced? There wasnt much finish that can be carved into IIRC.
Ive been looking for a relic candidate for ages.


----------



## polyslax (May 15, 2020)

Diablo said:


> if I ever came across one with some flame on it at a reasonable price I'd buy it.


Yeah, I figured you for a flame guy.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

polyslax said:


> Yeah, I figured you for a flame guy.


do we know each other, bud?


----------



## polyslax (May 15, 2020)

Diablo said:


> do we know each other, bud?


I don't believe so... just a poor attempt at humour... flame... diablo. I really should've thrown an emoji in there.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Diablo said:


> thats an outstanding offer.
> I wonder if these guitars can be aged/relicced? There wasnt much finish that can be carved into IIRC.
> Ive been looking for a relic candidate for ages.


Larry Corsa does it. He uses these Fadeds, and only these, for his Peter Green conversions.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

polyslax said:


> I don't believe so... just a poor attempt at humour... flame... diablo. I really should've thrown an emoji in there.


haha...i was wondering if you were coming at me with a gay slur....flaming....lol

















all good.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Just for pricing info - brand new these were $1805 taxes in.


----------



## Pedro-x (Mar 7, 2015)

colchar said:


> Just for pricing info - brand new these were $1805 taxes in.


Watch for it on here for $2200 soon!


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

colchar said:


> Just for pricing info - brand new these were $1805 taxes in.


And my Aunt used to be my Uncle before the “unfortunate incident”...

What’s your point?


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

2manyGuitars said:


> And my Aunt used to be my Uncle before the “unfortunate incident”...
> 
> What’s your point?





I was letting people know how much they cost originally so that they could decide for themselves whether they thought the seller's asking price was fair or not. I didn't realize that informing potential buyers of information on the guitar was a bad thing, but apparently it is.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

colchar said:


> I was letting people know how much they cost originally so that they could decide for themselves whether they thought the seller's asking price was fair or not. I didn't realize that informing potential buyers of information on the guitar was a bad thing, but apparently it is.


Just bustin’ balls dude.


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

colchar said:


> Just for pricing info - brand new these were $1805 taxes in.


True, but that was 9 years ago. The most recent version is $2199 + tax new, as part of a larger run with lesser specs Gibson - Les Paul Classic Faded Limited Edition Electric Guitar - Iced Tea


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

LowWatt said:


> True, but that was 9 years ago. The most recent version is $2199 + tax new, as part of a larger run with lesser specs Gibson - Les Paul Classic Faded Limited Edition Electric Guitar - Iced Tea



The recent one you linked to is a completely different model. It is a Classic, the older ones were Standard/Traditional (Gibson called them Standards, Long & McQuade called them Traditionals).


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

colchar said:


> The recent one you linked to is a completely different model. It is a Classic, the older ones were Standard/Traditional (Gibson called them Standards, Long & McQuade called them Traditionals).


Yes ...and it's even a lesser model I shared (classic w/ swiss cheese holes vs solid Traditional). Also a Traditional and a Standard are different guitars. Gibson had different model names for both, not L+M. The only L+M thing was the limited 200 run of fadeds.

I'm just making the point that it's a fairer new price comparison for that guitar today than sharing a price from 2012, pre 9 years worth of inflation, from when our dollar was at par with the US.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Its gone now, hope a GCer acted quickly


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

LowWatt said:


> Also a Traditional and a Standard are different guitars.


I am well aware of that.





> Gibson had different model names for both, not L+M. The only L+M thing was the limited 200 run of fadeds.


Incorrect. Gibson had one name, L&M had another. This was thoroughly investigated back when they came out by a few people, myself included. We even called both Gibson and L&M more than once for clarification. Some of us really geeked out on those guitars, the specs, etc.

There was a lot of contradictory information at the time, which some owners decided to clarify. L&M even listed incorrect specs on the pickups. It turned out they were Burstbucker Pros, and I am one of the people who figured that out for sure by removing my pickups. 





> I'm just making the point that it's a fairer new price comparison for that guitar today than sharing a price from 2012, pre 9 years worth of inflation, from when our dollar was at par with the US.



And I was simply stating exactly what that guitar cost when it was brand new.


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

colchar said:


> Incorrect. Gibson had one name, L&M had another. This was thoroughly investigated back when they came out by a few people, myself included. We even called both Gibson and L&M more than once for clarification. Some of us really geeked out on those guitars, the specs, etc.
> 
> There was a lot of contradictory information at the time, which some owners decided to clarify. L&M even listed incorrect specs on the pickups. It turned out they were Burstbucker Pros, and I am one of the people who figured that out for sure by removing my pickups.


Didn't know about this. Super interesting stuff. Thanks. So Gibson was using the Traditional model name one way and L+M another? So weird. Further proof the more i learn the more there is to learn.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

They also went on sale hete and there


Diablo said:


> Its gone now, hope a GCer acted quickly


Another in Winnipeg now. Same price $1500


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

LowWatt said:


> Yes ...and it's even a lesser model I shared (classic w/ swiss cheese holes vs solid Traditional). Also a Traditional and a Standard are different guitars. Gibson had different model names for both, not L+M. The only L+M thing was the limited 200 run of fadeds.
> 
> I'm just making the point that it's a fairer new price comparison for that guitar today than sharing a price from 2012, pre 9 years worth of inflation, from when our dollar was at par with the US.


Traditionals weren’t always solid. The one in the OP would be Swiss cheese, for example.


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

TubeStack said:


> Traditionals weren’t always solid. The one in the OP would be Swiss cheese, for example.


Traditionals weren't always solid, but they advertised that run as non-weight relieved Gibson - Les Paul Traditional - Faded Honeyburst 

Didn't mean to add confusion, just that that was a key difference between the early L+M-run Traditional Faded model and the L+M-run Classic Faded


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

tomee2 said:


> They also went on sale hete and there
> 
> 
> Another in Winnipeg now. Same price $1500


I dont see it. Mustve sold...or possibly a scammer trying out different fishing holes?


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Diablo said:


> I dont see it. Mustve sold...or possibly a scammer trying out different fishing holes?


Possibly. It was a different guitar with different pictures though.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Diablo said:


> I dont see it. Mustve sold...or possibly a scammer trying out different fishing holes?



Found it...

Gibson Les Paul,








Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca





Price: $ 1,500


----------

